# Surgery Tomorrow



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Well tomorrow is the big day. I'll be going in at 8am to sit for 2 hours before my actual surgery at 10am. I'll be in the hospital overnight and coming home Thursday. I'm nervous and glad all at the same time. Hopefully this will be the end to a lot of my medical issues so I can start a new chapter.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers for you!!! I am having a TT on July 20th. Like you, I am anxious, nervous and hopeful. Please let us know how you are doing.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## CheleRose (Apr 26, 2010)

Wishing you a smoothe surgery and a speedy recovery! Please keep us posted on how you are doing.

Chele


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day. I'll be going in at 8am to sit for 2 hours before my actual surgery at 10am. I'll be in the hospital overnight and coming home Thursday. I'm nervous and glad all at the same time. Hopefully this will be the end to a lot of my medical issues so I can start a new chapter.


Wishing you the best of all possible outcomes!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Prayers for you! Wishing you a speedy recovery! Let us know how you're feeling.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think tomorrow is today so I hope you are done and recovering.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Sending you healing thoughts!!! Update when you feel like it!


----------

